# Anyone ever remove Dell Inspiron DVD-ROM



## LOSTinRI (Jun 16, 2006)

I am trying to figure out how to remove the dvd-rom from my dell laptop. I have an Inspiron 1150 and the drive works intermittently. The drive usually doesn't open and when I am able to get media in the drive I end up with an error saying my drive is not accessible. I am willing to replace the drive, but I would like to know how to remove the drive before I shell out money for a new drive. Any help would be great!!!


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Try this


----------



## LOSTinRI (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! That was tooooo easy. Damn I feel stoopid!


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

. . . :up:


----------

